# Hush Puppy Recipe Needed



## concan (Aug 10, 2009)

Gonna do a big fish/shrimp fry Good Friday. Need a proven hush puppy recipe. 
Thanks


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

The frozen ones in the fish section at HEB are pretty good, spend more time on fish and shrimp maybe....mostly clear bag with a white lable can't recall the name on 'em


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Jalepeno ones are good too!


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Hush Puppies*

Tony Catchere(cs) has a good recipe if you want to make them from scratch. It's almost like mine! He's online!

There are some good mixes as well; as the poster suggests, you can buy the frozen ones.

The people won't really know the difference. Good fish takes their mind off the hushpuppies.

BTW; jalapenos sounds good! C2


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Martha Whites hushpuppy mix ,same type of bag corn bread mix comes in...,add a little corn and chopped green onions..taste great..very light.


----------



## redfish494 (Oct 30, 2005)

According to how many. Self rising corn meal to that add 1/3 as much self rising flour. Red pepper to taste, cajon shake, garlic power, salt, black pepper, two eggs, and, chopped onion. You can use either milk or beer. Stir in liquid until the mixture is not runny or too thick. You want it to slowly roll off the spoon. If you are frying fish and fries, while the fries are cooking turn down the heat. Use a big spoon to drop mixture into the grease. They will turn over as they get done when they turn don't let them cook too long.


----------



## slimeyreel (Mar 15, 2011)

*hush*

I use the stuff in the box but add a handfull of chopped jalapenos and a handfull of corn.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

I just make 1/2 a recipe of regular cornbread, and then like Redfish above add in what I like.....sometime whole garlic, garlic salt, and the other stuff he mentioned...maybe paprika, maybe jalapenos....heck, experimenting is half the fun! BUT.....frying in the grease you fry the fish in adds a lot of flavor. Sometimes I take cooked fish, flake it up and add to hushpuppies.

Later
R3F


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

Waterwolf posted last year in this thread to use Martha White's mix. I tried it last night:

Martha White
Hush Puppy Mix with Onion Flavor.

I diced 1/2 an onion and added to the mix
I diced 5 shallot onion with green stems and added to the mix.
Used 1/2 can of Cream Corn.
Used 2/3 cup of milk instead of the 3/4 cup called for in the recipe, because of the liquid in the cream Corn.
Sprinkled Lowry's Season Salt on to the mix.

The best hush puppies that I have had in many years. Very light and fluffy. Delicious along with the fried fish and French Fries.

Just thought I would share.
B.D


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

if you can buy from resturant epot thiers are good, they have 2 different kind a regular and one with japlenos


----------

